# My failed attempt at chev



## KUrby

:help Ok, I don't know if I did this right or not. Yesterday I wanted to make cheese right? well the package said to heat pasterized milk to 86. So .. my milk was cold and raw, so I pasturized it, brought it down to 86 and put in packet. Let it sit till thick late last nite. Then I spooned into colonder to drain. Well this am, it smells like buttermilk and it texture is like curdled butter milk or soft cottage cheese. Now I tasted it, it tastes kinda chalky? Not bitter like I thought it would taste due to smell, but what do I do with this not set cheese?? argh!
I thought this one was easy??? LOL
K


----------



## Guest

I only use raw milk for my cheese. Maybe that's the problem? Cheve and Fromage Blanc are both super easy. :biggrin

How long did you let it sit after you put the culture in?

How old was the milk you used?

Try, try again. 

Christy probably has a better answer for you. She's our cheese expert. 

Sara


----------



## Guest

:yeahthat Sara you are fast becoming an expert yourself 

I always use raw milk for cheese.

You can use warm milk fresh from the doe (straind of course) Or, if you warm your milk warm is slowly over low heat. Follow the directions EXACTLY there is no winging it with cheese 

Warm 1 gallon of milk to 86* 
Add 1 packet of culture, stir well
Let set 12hrs
Ladle into muslin lined colander, hang for 6-8hrs
Refrigerate or Freeze


----------



## KUrby

Milk was a couple days old. I needed to use it up. But I pasturized the milk first, then let it cool down to 86 stirred in packet, let sit for many hours. Then ladled into colinder to drain, this am, it's runny and sour. YUCKO!
Not sure when I can try again, I have a doe to freshen this weekend..
I was so hoping for eatable cheese. psft! NOt me....never anything simple..lol :crazy
K


----------



## Sunny Daze

I have done both ways with chevre, sometimes pasteurize sometimes raw milk. It has worked for me both ways so I can't imagine the pasteurizeing is your problem...This is the one cheese I haven't screwed up yet! :biggrin I always use freshly cultured buttermilk, not a culture packet though...


----------



## Guest

The most common causes of error are wrong temps, wrong times, unsanitary equipment, improper milk handling, or bad a culture (unlikely with the packets though).

Christy


----------



## KUrby

Karen = screw up. Ok so today I took last nights milk and this mornings milk and made Fromage Blanc with starter packet. If this screws up. I don't know what to do then. I had my milk at 86 and stirred in packet and it's setting on the stove now, not being disturbed. I set it about 11:30 am.
any bets as to what it will do?
I got some sun dried tomatoes and some dried basil for the cheese will this be good?
K


----------



## Guest

As long as your stove isn't _on_ you it should be ready to hang by 11:30pm and will finish between 5:30am and 7:30am.

Christy


----------



## KUrby

Well it will have to be closer to 7:30am due to I am not a morning person!! LOL :biggrin
Karen


----------



## Rose

You are using stainless steel pots and utensils? Scrupulously clean? Boiled even?


----------



## Guest

When I make Cheve or Fromage Blanc it is done sooner rather than later. Meaning if I wanted to be successful in this attempt I would set my alarm for 5:30AM. 

Sara


----------



## KUrby

I guess I will fail once again if that be the case. I just can't do the 5:30am.. oh well!
Maybe cheese making won't be for me. :/
Karen


----------



## KUrby

ok, I made the cheese last night and at 11:30 I put into a chees bag and hung until 4:30am. I put it in a container and put in fridge. This has some substance to it yeah!! ,but still smells off to me, but maybe that is how it is supposed to smell?
Now my next question is I have some dried tomato's and dried basil to go on it, should I wet the tomato's or ground them up and wet them or grind up and wet? or just dry??
Should I salt this cheese? this is Fromage Blanc
Karen


----------



## Guest

The rule of thumb for salting soft cheese is 1tea per pound.

You should soften the dried tomatoes and pat dry.

Enjoy your cheese :biggrin

Christy


----------

